# Snow removal



## jason2717 (Dec 28, 2014)

What is the going rate plowing/snow blowing 12" of snow? I have one company that wants to pay $20. Told them this was to low and said that's all they can pay. I told them need more than that. Just wondering what everyone else is getting or would want to do this


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

In 2011 we got $85 - 15% for sidewalks and additional $45 for driveway. I would guess it pays more today with inflation and all.


----------



## jason2717 (Dec 28, 2014)

Your numbers don't add up here. $45 and $15 that adds up to $60. I am not expecting $60 but should be more than $20 (which is low to begin with) if there is 12" plus of snow


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

The numbers made perfect sense to me. $85 minus a 15% discount for the sidewalk. Another $45 for the driveway. Seems pretty straight forward to me.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Wow- $117.25 for one house? I can't even get that on private accounts! More power to ya!


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

$20.00 ?
You need to learn to say "No"
:whistling2:


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

for $20 I hop on my tractor with the snowblower and do a few local sidewalks/driveways. No vehicle and trailer required. I've been asked by many realtors to do snow for $65 per property, which I won't do, so maybe $65 net is the pay nowadays.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

In 2012 (the last year I did snow removal), my blade wouldn't touch a drive for anything less than $65. This didn't include walks. I would hope it has increased since then.


----------



## jason2717 (Dec 28, 2014)

Told them no. We got 17" here and they said $20 is all they can pay. They told me they have plenty of contractors in are who will take them over. So I said see ya. Lost a 170 job contract over it. They must be on crack to think someone will do it for $20. Sad thing is someone will do it


----------



## HALLSERV (Feb 10, 2014)

The guy you are working for is probably a Safeguard sub. He is paying you approximately 70% of what he gets ($28).


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

jason2717 said:


> Told them no. We got 17" here and they said $20 is all they can pay. They told me they have plenty of contractors in are who will take them over. So I said see ya. Lost a 170 job contract over it. They must be on crack to think someone will do it for $20. Sad thing is someone will do it


 If they had plenty my question would be what the hell are you calling me for? Only goes to show you how clueless some of these cube monkeys are. $20 to push, shovel, throw 17" of snow is an absolute insult to any businessperson in this industry. Please tell us what clueless company is offering this "contractors standing in line rate".


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> for $20 I hop on my tractor with the snowblower and do a few local sidewalks/driveways. No vehicle and trailer required. I've been asked by many realtors to do snow for $65 per property, which I won't do, so maybe $65 net is the pay nowadays.


 Tractor??? No skidsteer? :innocent:


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Tractor??? No skidsteer? :innocent:


TURKEY!:bangin::bangin::bangin::bangin::bangin::bangin:


----------

